# Buying white goods in spain



## janward (Nov 6, 2014)

We will be sending the contents of our house in the UK off with the removers in a
couple of weeks time, headed for the finca in Costa del Sol.
What I can't decide on is whether to leave the washing machine and tumble dryer
behind and buy new in Coin. Will these essential items be a similar price over there
or are they expensive. I need to let the removers know, and the ones I have although
working ok, are about 6 years old.
Any help much appreciated.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

janward said:


> We will be sending the contents of our house in the UK off with the removers in a
> couple of weeks time, headed for the finca in Costa del Sol.
> What I can't decide on is whether to leave the washing machine and tumble dryer
> behind and buy new in Coin. Will these essential items be a similar price over there
> ...


Take them IMO as they are likely good for a few years more yet & no you are unlikely to get the kind of deals that you can in the UK here.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes I would bring them. You will probably find it is much cheaper to get them repaired here when they do eventually break down.


----------



## janward (Nov 6, 2014)

*VFR and Alcalaina*

Thanks for the advice. 
It wasn't the advice I was expecting to get, so it was well
worth me asking about it. Will now be confident enough to include them with the rest
of our belongings. Thanks again.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Bear in mind that in Spain most washing machines, like dishwashers, are 'cold fill' only. Some in UK take both hot and cold water. I don't know what yours is.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Leave your washing machine in the UK. You will probably need it if you return even for short visits. Bringing your tumble dryer to Spain is like bringing your hairdryer to the hairdressers.

In fact, leave most of what you own behind. It will probably cost more to bring loads of stuff out than to purchase.

Best of luck on the move.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leper said:


> Leave your washing machine in the UK. You will probably need it if you return even for short visits. Bringing your tumble dryer to Spain is like bringing your hairdryer to the hairdressers.
> 
> In fact, leave most of what you own behind. It will probably cost more to bring loads of stuff out than to purchase.
> 
> Best of luck on the move.


we left our nearly new tumble dryer with my parents when we came here - I thought the same as you

within two weeks I'd bought another one & am now on my second - it gets *much *more use here than it ever did in the UK - & sometimes seems to get more use in the summer than the winter due to the high humidity

maybe if you aren't working & can get your washing in as soon as it's dry you wouldn't need one - but for me it's essential - if you miss that dry point & it is still out when the sun goes off it, it just gets damp again - so needs finishing off in the dryer - I suppose I _could _leave it drying around the house - but I prefer not to


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

For the first 3 years we lived here we didn't have a tumble dryer and I was sure I'd never need one. We have a roof terrace to hang the washing on plus a covered area where it can go even when it rains, and I much prefer line-dried washing.

But - then along came that first very, very wet winter when it rained for days on end and the atmosphere was so damp that even damp towels hung in the bathroom would not dry, and the washing was piling up. I had to go out and buy a dryer and that year and the year after it was a lifesaver.

For the last couple of winters it's only been used a handful of times, sometimes just for 5 minutes or so to finish off washing that's already almost dry, but I do appreciate having one available.


----------



## janward (Nov 6, 2014)

Just like you, I would not like to go through the winter without a tumble dryer being available. For
Example I usually dry my towels this way as they go very hard if they are line dried.


----------



## janward (Nov 6, 2014)

That's ok as the washing machine is cold fill only.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

On a general note (IMO)


We bought a Daewoo top loader here and that is "Hot & Cold" fill, matters not though as if needed you can simply add a hot supply.
Unlike the UK here in Spain most places have a utility room & this is also where the gas water heater lives and of course the cold supply, now this being the case its easy and cheaper to fill the hot via gas than using the machines electrical element to heat the water.

Tying to dry your washing under a covered area while raining will take for ever.
Summer sun will dry fast, bleach the colour out & as has been said makes washing hard, so in the summer the locals do early morning or evening outside.
Warm breeze and warm air are best of course & funny enough tuhere is a machine that supplys this.


----------

